

Google Plus's Circles For Facebook - alexgartrell
http://www.circlehack.com

======
alexgartrell
Just for the record, this isn't my project. I just happen to like it both as a
future (Tuesday) Facebook employee, but more so as a long-time enthusiastic
user of the service.

How long do you think the group chat feature would take?

